# Milan Gurovic to DKV Joventut?



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

There's this rumour in Spain. What do you think? If Milan is centered, Joventut could achieve big things in ACB...

The lineup would be:

Carles Marco - Rudy Fernandez
-----Venson Hamilton------
Milan Gurovic - Jamie Arnold

With Sean Rooks, Álex Mumbrú and Marcelinho Huertas in the bench...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

AMR said:


> There's this rumour in Spain. What do you think? If Milan is centered, Joventut could achieve big things in ACB...
> 
> The lineup would be:
> 
> ...


Gurovic was just pathetic in Partizan at the begining of the season... also he is one of the reasons if my average fantasy league performance, since i kept him in my team for 5 or 6 weeks of mediocre performances... :sad:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Milan has been underachiving this season a little bit but i think if he went to Juventut he would be step up and play to his capability.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Signed.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

He is/was good as a player at least till 2003, but after that he showed himself as a complete jerk in few cases. So having that in mind what Joventut is getting might be not the good player, but a cancer in locker room... 

But of course future will show was it a good move.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

For how long do you think he's gonna stay there?

Place your bets


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Zelena Hracka said:


> For how long do you think he's gonna stay there?
> 
> Place your bets


I think he likes Spain- so he'll have a bit longer stay than in Kazan... I think he'll actually manage to hold on untill the end of the season :biggrin: (or is this too optimistic)


----------

